# What is the average Angora goat cost?



## MrsCountryChick (Sep 23, 2010)

I was looking into Angora or maybe cashmere goats & wondered what they cost? I have dairy goats & know goat care, etc. & relatively what they cost, but I'm unable to find many fiber goats for sale for price comparison.? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 24, 2010)

The one's I have looked at have ranged in price from $175 - $550.  Like anything else, it is all in what you are looking for.  Color seems to be more.  Registered even more there.  A strong dark doe is really costly!  Most of the animals I have looked at below this price were not nice.  Improper coat quality, etc.  Remember this is a wool breed.  Cute curls count ... and lots of them!


----------



## mossyStone (Sep 25, 2010)

I have both Angora and Pygora's... Prices are any where from 50.00 up..... in my area.
  I don't breed every yr so i keep most of mine for fiber production 

Mossy Stone Farm


----------

